# How to easily cock a crossbow?



## TXpelletgunhunter (Jun 7, 2007)

I tried to with my hands and couldn't stand the pressure on my hands and fingers. It is a 175 pound cocking force. Is there any tricks or tips on how to cock this beast?


----------



## TXpelletgunhunter (Jun 7, 2007)

anybody?


----------



## RIVER RATT (May 26, 2007)

Dont use the horton rope, I think it maks it harder...See if you can get a crank for it, or you may have to drop down to a 150 lbs bow...My dad has shot a crossbow for about 15 years now, cus of his disablity...With bows having 80 % letoff, he can shoot a compound again, plus over time he got stronger...150 lbs is plenty of pull if you have to drop down...Good luck...


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

What kind of crossbow? I have an Excalibur, 185 pound, and I use an Excalibur rope cocking aid, no problem cocking it with that.

huntin1


----------



## kevin.k (Dec 31, 2005)

my dad has one of those rope cocking aids and it makes it easy, you are not supposed to pull it back with your hands on the account of you pulling it back one way more then the other can offset your shot.


----------

